# Where to go out to watch the W. Cup and USA?



## GoldenGrahams (Jun 3, 2010)

Are there any great bars showing soccer games in the city? Specifically, where would be a good spot to watch the US England with more Americans present than Brits?

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

With more Americans that Brits? You'll be lucky. You are outnumbered around 10:1 in Dubai and most of you don't follow the beautiful game.

Every bar with a TV screen will be showing the games.


----------



## GoldenGrahams (Jun 3, 2010)

I concede both points. But, I'm new here, and a recommendation for a good watering hole with big screens would be most helpful. 



Elphaba said:


> With more Americans that Brits? You'll be lucky. You are outnumbered around 10:1 in Dubai and most of you don't follow the beautiful game.
> 
> Every bar with a TV screen will be showing the games.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

GoldenGrahams said:


> I concede both points. But, I'm new here, and a recommendation for a good watering hole with big screens would be most helpful.


Which part of town? There are heaps of places that will be showing it, not just the usual bars. Many hotels will be setting up rooms with big screens as well.


----------



## GoldenGrahams (Jun 3, 2010)

Marina/Media City/JBR? Thanks so much.




Elphaba said:


> Which part of town? There are heaps of places that will be showing it, not just the usual bars. Many hotels will be setting up rooms with big screens as well.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry have to dash off, but go and but this week's Time Out as they are doing a World Cup special, including a booklet and a list of places showing games.

-


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm an American looking to watch some football as well. Since I live in Sharjah, I won't head down to JBR/etc. to join, rather I'll probably head to Ajman to watch (maybe [email protected] City). Not a big fan of a pub full of drunk Brits and sporting events. The last time I went - Andy Roddick crushed poor Andy Murray @ Wimbledon as Dubai was about to enter into July 4th. I think I'll avoid situations like that again ("Go America!" doesn't go well when there are 2 Americans in the place)

I bought the World Cup Time Out today, and as Elphaba said - everywhere is showing it EXCEPT Left Bank in Souk Al Bahar. They are having "footie widow nights". 

I'll also probably watch some non-weekend matches @ my place if you are interested as well. ESPN via slingbox from the states. just msg me.

-md000/mike


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> With more Americans that Brits? You'll be lucky. You are outnumbered around 10:1 in Dubai and most of you don't follow the beautiful game.
> 
> Every bar with a TV screen will be showing the games.


Ohhhh, but you know those of us Yanks who live and breathe the beautiful game make up for it with our passion. :clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Iron Horse said:


> Ohhhh, but you know those of us Yanks who live and breathe the beautiful game make up for it with our passion. :clap2:


And we love you for it Iron Horse 

Of course, you will be beaten on 12th... 

-


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> And we love you for it Iron Horse
> 
> Of course, you will be beaten on 12th...
> 
> -


It's on then. :boxing:


----------



## usascot (Apr 7, 2010)

*usa soccer fans*

right, where are we all going to watch the boys humble those english chappies on saturdy night? 

any good sports bars where there will be a good number of american fans?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

usascot said:


> right, where are we all going to watch the boys humble those english chappies on saturdy night?
> 
> any good sports bars where there will be a good number of american fans?


In short, you won't be able to see that anywhere...

There was a similar thread a couple of days ago. Suggest you check that out rather than duplicating.

-


----------



## usascot (Apr 7, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> In short, you won't be able to see that anywhere...
> 
> There was a similar thread a couple of days ago. Suggest you check that out rather than duplicating.
> 
> -


jolly good

thanks for your help.


----------



## usascot (Apr 7, 2010)

md000 said:


> I'm an American looking to watch some football as well. Since I live in Sharjah, I won't head down to JBR/etc. to join, rather I'll probably head to Ajman to watch (maybe [email protected] City). Not a big fan of a pub full of drunk Brits and sporting events. The last time I went - Andy Roddick crushed poor Andy Murray @ Wimbledon as Dubai was about to enter into July 4th. I think I'll avoid situations like that again ("Go America!" doesn't go well when there are 2 Americans in the place)
> 
> I bought the World Cup Time Out today, and as Elphaba said - everywhere is showing it EXCEPT Left Bank in Souk Al Bahar. They are having "footie widow nights".
> 
> ...


find some non english brits, they will likely be on your side


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I was speaking to someone last night and they were saying there was a pub in Bur Dubai that has a lot of Scottish punters. There is a seemingly a Dubai Tartan Army but no website. I've posted to the normal Tartan Army message board to see if there is still an active Dubai TA based out of one pub. If so, I'm more than sure it will have the atmosphere you're seeking.


----------



## usascot (Apr 7, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> I was speaking to someone last night and they were saying there was a pub in Bur Dubai that has a lot of Scottish punters. There is a seemingly a Dubai Tartan Army but no website. I've posted to the normal Tartan Army message board to see if there is still an active Dubai TA based out of one pub. If so, I'm more than sure it will have the atmosphere you're seeking.


thanks mate, was talking to an england fan today who was telling me he has figured it out that england will be playing (and beating) spain in the final. 

will they ever learn?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

usascot said:


> thanks mate, was talking to an england fan today who was telling me he has figured it out that england will be playing (and beating) spain in the final.
> 
> will they ever learn?


I sure hope England is thinking that exact same thing. As I watched a clip with Dave Sarachan talking about his favorite World Cup moment being how smug Mexico was in 2002 before they played the US, and we all know how that turned out.

As for me, I'll be watching from my sofa in the Marina. :usa2:


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> I was speaking to someone last night and they were saying there was a pub in Bur Dubai that has a lot of Scottish punters. There is a seemingly a Dubai Tartan Army but no website. I've posted to the normal Tartan Army message board to see if there is still an active Dubai TA based out of one pub. If so, I'm more than sure it will have the atmosphere you're seeking.


There is indeed a Dubai Tartan Army, of which I am a founder member, and we did have a website but it died on us due to lack of interest and attention. 

The pub you are thinking of is The Time Cafe at The Ramee Royal nr Maktoum Bridge. I don't know what the regular clientelle is like but we turn out in our numbers when there is a Scotland game on. Sadly since we have again failed to qualify we have no events planned during the WC. There may be some members who choose to cheer on ABE (Anyone But England) but we cannot possibly condone such behaviour:eyebrows:

We'll see you in the Ramee in September when the Euro 2012 qualifying campaign kicks off.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

furryboots said:


> There may be some members who choose to cheer on ABE (Anyone But England) but we cannot possibly condone such behaviour:eyebrows:
> 
> We'll see you in the Ramee in September when the Euro 2012 qualifying campaign kicks off.


Do you know, or could you send out a mail if anyone plans to go down for the England game. Having lived there for 12 years, I can't say I'm overly ABE (group stages anyway) but would like to watch the game without the spirit of '66 and all that. 

As for September, I'd was bearing a grudge with national duty after the poaching of Levein from United. Finishing 3rd and the cup win has smoothed that out I guess. See you then!


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Do you know, or could you send out a mail if anyone plans to go down for the England game. Having lived there for 12 years, I can't say I'm overly ABE (group stages anyway) but would like to watch the game without the spirit of '66 and all that.
> 
> As for September, I'd was bearing a grudge with national duty after the poaching of Levein from United. Finishing 3rd and the cup win has smoothed that out I guess. See you then!


One of the main problems we've had is keeping in touch with the troops and sending emails proved to be a right pain in the hoop. We are kind of between committees at the moment and it's something we're going to hopefully remedy for the next campaign.

You'll need to seek out your own mates for this one I'm afraid. Dubliners might be a shout. Don't think there will be too much disappointment there if England don't win. I'm personally not going to waste a hangover on England.

As a Dandy Don you might think that I have given up on football altogether!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

furryboots said:


> Dubliners might be a shout. Don't think there will be too much disappointment there if England don't win.


Dubliners is kind of my local anyway so was going to be if there was no TA meet up.



furryboots said:


> given up on football altogether!


Well your team certainly had last season


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Where are all of the Mexicans and South Africans going to watch the opening match? I'll be at Barasti with my Mexican jersey on.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> Where are all of the Mexicans and South Africans going to watch the opening match? I'll be at Barasti with my Mexican jersey on.


SO?!?
Where are the Americans going tomorrow night?
If nothing happens I'll have to settle on my hotel bar/restaurant in Silicon Oasis (obviously not fun...)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

At work. I shall sit and watch it all night.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> At work. I shall sit and watch it all night.


The only game on tonight (now) finishes in 10 mins hun....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Its kept me amused since 6pm so maybe tommorrow it shall do the same.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

xpatusa said:


> SO?!?
> Where are the Americans going tomorrow night?
> If nothing happens I'll have to settle on my hotel bar/restaurant in Silicon Oasis (obviously not fun...)


A few Yanks at Barasti. The signal from Al Jazeera is horrible, it's in and out so expect to miss some of the match.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Iron Horse said:


> A few Yanks at Barasti. The signal from Al Jazeera is horrible, it's in and out so expect to miss some of the match.



Was in Byblos yesterday and was a total farce. Packed pub ready for the football and practically no signal for the first half. 2nd half dropped in places.

Al Jazeera are blaming outside forces for sabotaging their signal. 

Sabotage to blame for World Cup fiasco - Al Jazeera - Media & Marketing - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Mexiquiquis and Saffies alike were at Loca last night, Dubai Marine. Great atmosphere, although very packed. I will be there next week to see Mexico Vs. France. Signal dropped ever 5 min. for the whole 1st. half. THANKS AL JAZEERA!!!!!! FAIL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Signal dropped ever 5 min. for the whole 1st. half. THANKS AL JAZEERA!!!!!! FAIL!!!!!!!!!!


For what it's worth, I think my hotel must have a different satellite feed than standard.
We're watching in high definition and no issues with cutting in and out.
This post makes me feel more and more like I should hang at my hotel.
NE1 want to join?
Premier Inn Silicon Oasis.
All the cool kids are watching the match there tonight.
Don't you want to be cool....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> For what it's worth, I think my hotel must have a different satellite feed than standard.
> We're watching in high definition and no issues with cutting in and out.
> This post makes me feel more and more like I should hang at my hotel.
> NE1 want to join?
> ...



How would you be cool if you lose the match tonight?   
I'm just kidding around....have a good game!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> How would you be cool if you lose the match tonight?


Totally not going to happen! 
I have a good feeling about tonight. It's gonna be a good night.
Do I hear a Black Eyed Peas song playing in the background?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> Totally not going to happen!
> I have a good feeling about tonight. It's gonna be a good night.
> Do I hear a Black Eyed Peas song playing in the background?


Boom Boom Pow...that's the sound you'll hear when England scores!   
Enjoying Dubai XpatUSA?


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Absolutely loving it!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My work also has no flickering :clap2:

Can not wait until the usa match... and I dont even watch footsyball/soccer


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

If Rob Green ever goes to prison... don't pass the soap


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

lol, what a ridiculous match.

Cannot believe England couldn't beat a team that doesn't even know the name of the sport!

I'm almost neutral when it comes to international football, but being abroad has got me more on Englands side than would be previously.

Anyway, has anyone got any reviews of the places they have been? price? seating? etc

There are quite a few places about, but I like the idea of nice group seating with plenty of screens where one can chill (shisha being a bonus, and alcohol not essential).

Any recommendations appreciated.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

M123 said:


> lol, what a ridiculous match.
> 
> Cannot believe England couldn't beat a team that doesn't even know the name of the sport!


What's the name of the most popular footy magazine in England? Ahhh yes, Soccer Weekly. :confused2:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Half of the USA team play for English Premier Teams


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Carlos Bocanegra is HOT!!


----------



## rambone05 (May 28, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> My work also has no flickering :clap2:
> 
> Can not wait until the usa match... and I dont even watch footsyball/soccer


Go team USA!!! im glad we got the draw!!! on to the next one!


----------

